# Another First Time Cheese Smoke w/qview



## solaryellow (Dec 13, 2009)

Since I was doing some seasoning/test runs with the new cold/warm smoker today, it seemed like a good time to smoke some cheese. I want to wait two weeks but we will see if I have that much patience. I suspect we will get into it within a week.

Had two of my w00t $14 temp probes set up looking for cold and warm spots with.








I ran into an interesting dilemna. To get my hickory chunks smoking I had to turn up the one element I was using to 3/4 of its highest setting and then turn it back down to halfway. With the doors closed and vents open this produced roughly 100*. My solution was to prop open the doors which kept things right around the mid - upper 60's. I may try the tin can/soldering iron trick next time and forego the burners completely.







2 small blocks of mild cheddar on the left, a small block of sharp cheddar on the back right, and a small block of mozzarella on the front right.













They are now wrapped and in the fridge.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 13, 2009)

Great cheese smoke.
Man it is hard to wait the full 2 weeks to try them out.
I usually make it a week on one of them and try to let the others go the full time.

Speaking of which...I'm going to go slice up some extra sharp cheddar I did 3 weeks back, it helps to have other cheeses to hold you over 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That's a nice smoker you have by the way, did you build it?
So many threads on here I occasionally miss some.


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 13, 2009)

I really like the smoker..Thats a beauty and nice looking cheese as well..sounds delicous


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 13, 2009)

Yessir, built it last weekend. http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=85200



Thanks! I am already justifying in my mind why I need to try a little bit of the cheese now.


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks really good. Just about to put my tray of cheese in the smoker. How long should I leave it in?


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 13, 2009)

I did mine for an hour but I have no experience to back that time up with.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 13, 2009)

Cheese looks Great and so does the smoker...


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 13, 2009)

Just a little over an hour here. Pecan complimented w/ Cherry. While I was wrapping the blocks for the refrigerator for two weeks, my son thought they were ready to eat and cut into one of the blocks. Lots of harsh smoke! We will see...


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 13, 2009)

I woke up this morning thinking I should cut into one to see what I got but I think you have dissuaded me from doing so.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 13, 2009)

So let me get this right you smoke it and then let it sit in the frig for 2 weeks before you can eat it. I'm confused why do you have to leave it for 2 weeks??


----------



## autoferret (Dec 13, 2009)

2 weeks!?!?!? :(  mine never make it more than a few days.


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 13, 2009)

Two weeks was the amount of time suggested on this Forum. However, I think the logic is that the cheese will develop a stronger taste of smoke over time. If so, then I'm in trouble!


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 13, 2009)

LOL Your in trouble Stonebrair. 
It will mellow out over time.  The day you smoke it, it's strong ( I almost through my first batch away) but the longer it sits in the frig the better it will taste.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 13, 2009)

This was my understanding as well. Still fighting the urge to get into it.


----------



## nozzleman (Dec 21, 2009)

Cool smoker, it looks like some lockers we used to have at the station. 

 I smoked some cheese yesterday for the first time I melted 1 bllock and another got really soft but I saved it. I hope it is edible by Christmas, I didn't know it had to sit for 2 weeks.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 21, 2009)

The cheese turned out great. By the time the last football game was over yesterday there wasn't much left. So much for my patience.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't know that the 2 weeks number is a hard and fast rule. It was what I saw mentioned often on here so that was my plan for the first attempt. We started getting into ours on the 5th day and it was great.


----------

